# Holiday Inn Point System



## MattnTricia (May 30, 2012)

Can anyone point me to a place with a good amount fo information on the Holiday Inn  Vacation CLub

A coworker friend of mine just bought a swing season from the developer a few months ago. 

The price seemed high but the odd thing was the maintenance fees were only $300 per week with every year usage for a 2 bedroom unit. 

Something just doesn't seem right and I want to educate myself about this club so I can help her. 

The home resort is the Orange Lake in Orlando


----------



## natasha5687 (May 30, 2012)

mattnday said:


> Can anyone point me to a place with a good amount fo information on the Holiday Inn  Vacation CLub
> 
> A coworker friend of mine just bought a swing season from the developer a few months ago.
> 
> ...



The MF's do seem pretty low.  She also way over paid for the TS itself. I see these go under $500 all the time.  I would use the TUG search function and type in the phrase "Holiday Inn  Vacation CLub"


----------



## MattnTricia (May 30, 2012)

Started there

Not really much


----------



## Bill4728 (May 30, 2012)

The club was called "Orange Lake" for a very long time before they changed the name to Holiday inn  try search for Orange Lake


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 2, 2012)

try this,      http://holidayinnclub.com/pdf/2012_ClubMemberGuide.pdf    there is much discussion over on the western board under "Questions about Summer bay'   which is now the Holiday Inn Vacations desert Club RT


----------



## garyferg (Jul 9, 2012)

roadtriper said:


> try this,      http://holidayinnclub.com/pdf/2012_ClubMemberGuide.pdf    there is much discussion over on the western board under "Questions about Summer  bay'   which is now the Holiday Inn Vacations desert Club RT


we have been owners at HIVC
Orange Lake for several years now A few comments:

1. HIVC is a reputable company but as aways their primary interest is their own success.
As a member of HIVC, you are entitled to convert HIVC points to RCI points at a 2:1 rate. However, using RCI points is not easy. If you contact RCI, they will refer you back to HIVC. HIVC has a website where you can access RCI, but its a limited version. For example a typical directory search for a given region may show 90 RCI resorts, but when you check availability you have to select either last call , which are cash-only options, or holiday inn club vacations, which will take rci points but now the search may only show 25 resorts to pick from. i.e apparently hivc is pre-screening rci resorts
to show only those they have an agreement with. this severely limits your choices.
As far as maint fees go, since this is our only timeshare I cannot comment, but our 1 br 1 ba west village condo even year ownership draws $870 in maint fees every 2 years.f you divide that into the 28500 rci points we can use that seems steep to me but i may be wrong

You can also trade your HIVC points to other HIVC resorts without going through the rci conversion but here again it is very expensive. our ownership - one week even year in orange lake will barely get 3-4 days at other HIVC resorts
so is it a good deal? you tell me.


----------



## garyferg (Jul 9, 2012)

garyferg said:


> we have been owners at HIVC
> Orange Lake for several years now A few comments:
> 
> 1. HIVC is a reputable company but as aways their primary interest is their own success.
> ...


,
I just want to clarify my remark above about rci referring me back to hivc. this was not a criticism this is entirely appropriate. as an hivc club member, i have an rci points membership, however i have no rci points- under the hivc system points are transferred to rci on an as-needed basis only, there is no provision to "bank" points. since i do not have a "traditional" rci membership i cannot speak of the pros and cons of this arrangement.


----------



## Mel (Jul 10, 2012)

That maintenance fee seems very low.

Which HIVC resort did they purchase?  

What they have purchased is points, and they might have a small package that only gets them a 2BR unit in the slowest season at one of the non-Orlando resorts.  For instance, a 2BR in January in Myrtle Beach is 53,000 points (compare that to 96,000 for the cheapest 2BR week in Orlando).  I suppose they could have purchased an every other year unit for 106,000 points which would translate to $600 maintenance every other year.  maintenance fees on all 2BR units at Orange Lake are in the range of 700-800, not $300 a year.

I suspect they glossed over the details of their purchase, and were told they could use their points for as much as a 2BR unit every year at one of the resorts, not the same as a 2BR every year at their home resort.


----------

